# Uss Bon Homme Richard



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I got a wonderful new camera from Santa for Christmas. While I was waiting for the holidays to be finished so i could resume my modeling, I took some shots of the last kit I built. The ship has great detail to it. The one odd thing that I havent seen before was that the masts and sails were all one molded styrene piece each. it was a little harder painting and gluing each sail to the main masts, but as you can see I think it came out great. Please let me know what you all think


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are some final pics


----------



## drquick (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks Nice! Great job on the the rigging, as we all know the rigging on those sailing ship models can be such a bear to tackle.

Dave Q.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I'm not a boat modeler at all but that is an amazing build and I can truly appreciate what you put into it. It you enter contests that is going to be one nasty model for anyone else to beat. Fantastic build!

Bob K.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> Well I'm not a boat modeler at all but that is an amazing build and I can truly appreciate what you put into it. It you enter contests that is going to be one nasty model for anyone else to beat. Fantastic build!
> 
> Bob K.


I think I entered 1 contest with the Creature from the Black Lagoon just for fun. my skills still arent nearly as good as many of the artists on here. Thank you very much for the compliment though. i had fun building it , and I am proud of it. I guess thats all that really matters


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

BRILLIANT!.. words can't explain the pleasure i get from wooden kits!.. i have tried to build them.. but with no luck!.. there is a lot of skill and hard work gone into this.. many thanks for the great pictures!..


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

IanWilkinson said:


> BRILLIANT!.. words can't explain the pleasure i get from wooden kits!.. i have tried to build them.. but with no luck!.. there is a lot of skill and hard work gone into this.. many thanks for the great pictures!..


If you thought that this was a wooden kit , I am flattered. It is a styrene kit from Revell. I think that the time spent painting and weathering this, really does simulate a wooden look. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's actually a reissue of an old Aurora kit... it isnt a great representation of the real ship based on what is known historically, but its still a nice model.


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

I was wondering what she looked like out of the box, I don't have that kit in teh collection, may add it. When they re-releasted it it took the wind out of all the higher priced eBayers out there.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I like the way Monogram reissued the kit. I wish they had gone with the original box art though. But the kit is molded in three or four colors like old kits were, and you get string, chain, and all the little crew figures. For $30 +/- its not a bad deal. A couple of potential issues arise... one being the weight of the molded plastic sails. Especially the top sails and yards are too heavy for the thin topmasts. Combine the weight of the plastic sails with the tension of the rigging and fairly thin topmasts, and you will probably wind up with some warpage either during construction or over time. I would probably try to strengthen or replace parts of the mast structure with wire at the top. It would also be fairly easy to replace the molded sails/spars with scratch build spars, and build the ship without sails. The second detail that isnt the best is the thick very mechanical looking "rat line" ladders. I have a spare set of the molded rubbery ones from a Revell Constitution that should work. Alternatively, you could use a Heller rigging loom to make your own fairly easily. Making new ones is not as hard as you would think.

OOTB the model makes a pretty nice display piece, as the build up here shows!!


----------

